# Short Shifter



## Guest (Oct 8, 2002)

I just recently got my 200SX SE-R and the throws between gears are long as hell! so i was wondering what is the best short shifter out for the 200SX and a price range for it. Thanx


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*For the $*

Unfortunatly you are not going to get a good one for cheep. $tillen makes the best one I have seen for our cars and I really like it with the ACT clutch. Some have problems with the sincros or fighting to get it in gear but if its done right and everything is adjusted corectly shifting is like butter......


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't have a manual, but if I did, I would get the B&M










It is pretty expensive though...I think it goes for around $150.00


----------



## Jaggrey (Sep 16, 2002)

$140 at SummitRacing.com


----------



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

Do a search on the internet for the short shifter, you can find a good one for 20-30 dollars.


----------



## NissanBoy85 (Oct 6, 2002)

*Can get something for nothing*

Theres no cheap short shifter that is good. Unless you buy it used off of one of your buddies, you wont get one under 70 or 80 bux (at the cheapest). I recommend the newer generation SMC short shifter. It has a delrin (self lubricating) pivot ball. It also has an adjustable throw, so you can get that perfect feel. SMC is super high quality stuff. I hope to replace my Pace Setter shifter to an SMC one soon. This is one sweet unit.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2002)

do not buy the ones selling on ebay.. I don't evan think they where designed for a nissan. Buy a B&M.. You can't go wrong with it.


----------



## Jaggrey (Sep 16, 2002)

NJDYSON said:


> *do not buy the ones selling on ebay.. I don't evan think they where designed for a nissan. Buy a B&M.. You can't go wrong with it. *


That's what I plan on buying. Maybe I could get a group buy going on it. Any1 interested if so?


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2002)

*ebay shifter*

ive tried the b&m in my friends car......it was great but way too expensive.....so i went el cheapo.....and got the ebay one.....its very close to the B&m one.......i like it for a tenth of the cost!!!


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

I had called Greg at Mossy Nissan and he said the SMC adjustable short throw shifter has been out of stock for some time now and future production is not planned at the moment. 

Because of this, I went ahead and ordered a B&M shifter from Summit Racing just last week. They should get some in by this Thursday(10-10-2002) so hopefully it will arrive sometime next week.

Dave


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

Why spend a ton of money on something like B&M? Yeah it's nice, but I doubt nicer then the pacesetter unit. I for one don't like the brand pacesetter. I always thought they made cheap stuff. UNTIL I got my shifter. It's a real quality piece. They copied the SMC EXACTLY. It's fully adjustable, and the one I got comes with a teflon ball that lubricates rather well. I am VERY satisfied with it. And I got it for $65 shipped from Nopi.com. If you still don't think it's enough call suspension restoration parts out in Cali and get an ES shifter bushing. I seriously doubt there's any better setup then that. And if there is I have yet to see it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2002)

To me you can't the quality of the B&M is tuff to beat. everything is milled steal and alluminum. The pace setter and smc unit are nice to. However I am a big fan of the B&M. I have had them in a few cars and never had a problem.. A buddy of mine got the aerospeed one and that is a total piece of crap. I would not use that thing for a paper wieght... It was just the lever and you had to use many of the stock parts that the good quality shifters replace..

I think that B&M smc, ps, and stillen make good units and if people are thinking of getting a short throw they should stick to one of those 4, no exceptions.


----------



## martin_g34 (Apr 30, 2002)

You're basically gonna have a hard time trying to find an SMC shifter because Steve from SMC will not be making them anymore. He actually sold the design to pacesetter, so they are the exact same thing. The only shifter that I've had experience with is the SMC/Pacesetter and I'm very happy with it. The fact that you can adjust the throw on it is what sold me.


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

*My girfriend said, "ohmygod! it's so short!" I said, "why thank you."*

I just finished installing the B&M short shifter. All I can say is WOW! At first I thought it was too notchy, took too much effort to shift, and was too far away from my hand, but when I actually drove it around the block and on the freeway it suddenly felt very natural. To me, it was worth every penny!

Here are a few things that I noticed for anyone that's interested. I installed the ES bushing by itself this morning because the shifter didn't come in until this afternoon. Well, to reiterate what everyone else on this forum has been saying, that little bushing really gives you a much better feel in the shifter, even with the stock setup. This is probably one of the best $5 upgrades anyone can get for our cars. As for the B&M shifter, it was very well made with very sturdy construction and a firm base that eliminated any slop in the shifter. I think this is the biggest difference between this shifter and the ones that do not come with an aftermarket base(aerospeed/pacesetter); that is not to say that one is better than the other, it really comes down to preference. The OEM base gives the shifter a little room to jiggle around and absorbs any excessive force applied while moving from one gear to the next. The B&M base is firm and only allows the shifter to tilt left and right; there is not longer any play forward and back. 

As for now, I am really happy with this setup. I hope I still feel the same when I am cursing my way through Monday traffic!


----------



## kristinspapi (Aug 29, 2002)

*140?*

With those having the SMC designed pacesetter short shifter, have you also used the ES bushing? how has this worked?


----------



## Jaggrey (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: My girfriend said, "ohmygod! it's so short!" I said, "why thank you."*



aphex4000 said:


> *I just finished installing the B&M short shifter. All I can say is WOW! At first I thought it was too notchy, took too much effort to shift, and was too far away from my hand, but when I actually drove it around the block and on the freeway it suddenly felt very natural. To me, it was worth every penny!
> 
> Here are a few things that I noticed for anyone that's interested. I installed the ES bushing by itself this morning because the shifter didn't come in until this afternoon. Well, to reiterate what everyone else on this forum has been saying, that little bushing really gives you a much better feel in the shifter, even with the stock setup. This is probably one of the best $5 upgrades anyone can get for our cars. As for the B&M shifter, it was very well made with very sturdy construction and a firm base that eliminated any slop in the shifter. I think this is the biggest difference between this shifter and the ones that do not come with an aftermarket base(aerospeed/pacesetter); that is not to say that one is better than the other, it really comes down to preference. The OEM base gives the shifter a little room to jiggle around and absorbs any excessive force applied while moving from one gear to the next. The B&M base is firm and only allows the shifter to tilt left and right; there is not longer any play forward and back.
> 
> As for now, I am really happy with this setup. I hope I still feel the same when I am cursing my way through Monday traffic! *


 Be sure to let us know how it works! I am certainly interested, as this is my next upgrade.


----------



## pc080189 (Jun 7, 2002)

Guys does anyone make a metal shifter bushing similar to the ones I put in my DSM? Here is the site, and it made a big difference in my 115,xxx miles Mitsu tranny. http://www.infobottle.com/ and click DSM shifter info.
Or is everyone just using the Energy Suspension bushings as a replacement?
Also I went to Nopi's site and they only list the B&M for the 99 Sentra??? But they have the PAcesetter listed for the 200SX for other years. They are the same, right? For $55 it seems like the right price. For those with the Pacesetter, I assume the factory knob won't fit, or does it have the factory sized threads?
Thanks!


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

Jaggrey,

I have done two days of city driving through VERY heavy traffic and have no negative impressions regarding this short shifter. It's just a little frustrating because the short throws make me want to drive fast...but it's not always possible when I'm boxed in by all the pickups and SUVs here in Houston.

pc080189,

I don't know of any other company that makes a shifter support bushing, esp. a mettalic one. The ES bushing however, provides plenty of support and feedback. The B&M and Pacesetter shifters are totally different. The Pacesetter shifter is identical to the SMC design. The B&M shifter comes with an entirely new base assembly made out of metal and a new knob. The Pacesetter shifter uses the OEM base assembly which is made of. The Pacesetter shifter has an adjustable fulcrum, the B&M does NOT. The B&M shifter has factory size threads for the knob, I am not sure about the Pacesetter.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Recently I put in the B&M, overall awesome throw. Like someone else stated, I did have to get used to the fact that it was MUCH shorter than the stock shifter and I felt I had to really reach for the shifter. Got used to it in a week and no problems now. The only complaint I have is that I'm still trying to figure out a way to keep it from rattling at certain RPMs....if anyone has a suggestion let me know. Additionally, Nissan did not design our cars to be easy to change the shifter. You have to get under the car, drop the exhaust pipe, and work between jagged sheet metal (damn heat shield!!). My buddy has a GS-T Eclipse and it took him 20 minutes to change his shifter, mine took 2+ hours  

Anyhow, the B&M is awesome, $150 at Option Auto.


----------



## pc080189 (Jun 7, 2002)

Well that is the difference between a cable shifter in the DSM and the rod shifter in the Nissan.



zeno said:


> *Recently I put in the B&M, overall awesome throw. Like someone else stated, I did have to get used to the fact that it was MUCH shorter than the stock shifter and I felt I had to really reach for the shifter. Got used to it in a week and no problems now. The only complaint I have is that I'm still trying to figure out a way to keep it from rattling at certain RPMs....if anyone has a suggestion let me know. Additionally, Nissan did not design our cars to be easy to change the shifter. You have to get under the car, drop the exhaust pipe, and work between jagged sheet metal (damn heat shield!!). My buddy has a GS-T Eclipse and it took him 20 minutes to change his shifter, mine took 2+ hours
> 
> Anyhow, the B&M is awesome, $150 at Option Auto. *


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*I just fixed that with a buddies ride....*

The rattle is in the fork that connects to the T weld in which you shifter is connected. I got a poly washer and installed it inbetween the supplied washer and the fork and it cleanned it right up.....


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

i put my b & m shifter in yesterday and i noticed a big difference in get up and go and the fact that it feels good when you shift also.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

what about for people that cant afford b&m...you guys are saying smc but they dont produce it right now....can someone suggest an alternate short shifter preferably one that is shorter in HEIGHT


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

The Pace Setter short shifter is the same as the smc.... If you just want a shorter Shifter and not a "short throw shifter" just bust out the hack saw chop a few inches off and throw a nice universal knob on.....

Use the search option and It is probly in a thousand theads that the two are the same.............. It is probly evan said in this thread


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

This is easily the biggest misunderstanding concerning aftermarket parts....

Do you want a shorter shifter (i.e. height) or a shifter w/ a shorter throw (i.e. short shifter)?

Height is height, take a hacksaw and cut the damn thing...wha-la, shorter shifter and it's free! If you want a shorter throw, buy a short shifter from any of the mentioned brands. The old saying stands, 'you get what you pay for.' If you want high quality, buy the B&M for $150, if you could care less, go to eBay and buy the Kmart version for $20.

Finally, YES, most (all) short throw shifters are shorter in height than the stock shifter (if I have to type the word 'shift' one more time I'm going to kill myself... )


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2002)

However, Zeno, a shorter arm WILL result in a shorter throw. Most short shifters relocate the fulcrum of the level in a shifter as well as shorten the length from that fulcrum to the shift knob. You end up with a shorter range of movement.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2002)

That is true but the more you shorten the lever the more effort it takes to move it......so i guess its a matter of preference


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

dang, it's like the b&m short shifter set is getting good reviews, i still have to install mine tomorrow, with the ES bushings, heck, just reading this thread makes me all excited.......


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

i didnt get the bushings for mine is that something easy to put in and would i see a big difference


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

the bushings as pretty staight out simple, two 12mm nuts to the shifter hold rod, then the old bushings basically just push-out after removing the sleeve insert, and the polyurethane bushings come in halves, so insert the halves on both sides and the included sleeve insert, pretty good with the b&m shifter install, shifts like an m3 now, hehhehee..........


----------



## Icej (Oct 25, 2002)

Where can you order the es bushings from, I am thinking about getting the pacesetter short shifter will the bushings really make a difference?


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

just about any reputable perromance shop or online, like around 15 bucks or so.......only drawback was to get used to shifting speeds, it jumps to second too quick, that it doesn't allow the clutch enough time, that it intermittantly grinds a 1st to 2nd, and sometimes a 2nd to 3rd.......but all is still good.......


----------



## pc080189 (Jun 7, 2002)

for those with the PAcesetter shifter......does the factory knob screw on to the threads? Or do you have to use an aftermarket knob?


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

after i took my knob off it was no longer usable (i cut the living s**t out of it) besides my B&M came with a new one and i got a sparco one also. the only prob i have with the sparco knob is that the allen screws vibrate loose and the knob comes off


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

i was able to save my knob, and use it with an se-r "leather" shift boot, and height is just right, so it's as if it doesn't have a short shifter, unless of course shifted.....and the b&m knob is too small for the boot anyway.....


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

Yes, the stock knob does fit on the threads of the Pacesetter shifter, i am using it right now until i get my Sparco Globe X knob.


----------



## Nissan200sxSER (Dec 20, 2002)

Mine stock knob was too small to fit on the pacesetter.


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

good, they are ugly anyway


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

*So is this what you're saying....*

So basically from reading this entire forum i have taken that the actual short shifter is just a matter of preference and they are all basically the same thing... BUT apparently the Pacesetter shifter (SMC design) and an ES bushing is the best way to go if you wanna save some $$$.... will these 2 parts also work on a 200SX SE?? i don't know if they are the same internally so don't flame me...


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

yup, they will work on your car....if your lookin to spend cash then go with B&M but a very nice cheaper design is Pacesetter. I dont see the point in paying for B&M, Pacesetter is adjustable also.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

You go with B&M if you want to stick with top of the line stuff.
Pacesetter ain't bad, but B&M is much better IMO.
And for people that show their car, it does matter....


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

i am gonna get a pacesetter, i did alot of research and its just as good if not better than the b&m, but I just got a momo crystal shift knob, so that set me back, damn knob is as much as my short shifter  but worth it, can't wait till I get it 


edit.
Pacesetter was in an article on se-r.net and it had the pacesetter and b&m, they contrasted the two and they were the same, with the pacesetter easier to put in if I remember. The momo shift knob is a must, I've wanted it since the crystal was released. And always remember its IMHO. Why pay 150 for a name?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Um, I would disagree......


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

IMO who really cares....it does the job...its durable and its cheap, paying 150 bucks for b&m and you could have pacesetter, shift knob and boot for the same price.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

i just always thought that pacestter was crap (not saying it is) i was going by how every one makes fun of it poor quality and how usally there is something better. but i have my b&m and im keeping it


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

ccroaddog said:


> *i just always thought that pacestter was crap (not saying it is) i was going by how every one makes fun of it poor quality and how usally there is something better. but i have my b&m and im keeping it *


I dont really know where you heard that from, its definetly a nice piece


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

it's all about how far one's wallet can reach, daliy driven applications, weekend applications, quality of material, construction and design, and personal taste, and the only way is to experience it firsthand......i like my b&m, i'm sticking with it, unless somebody gives me another free shortshifter to try out.....


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

Blu200SX said:


> *I dont really know where you heard that from, its definetly a nice piece *


i meant that pacesetter doesnt really stand out as a leader like like HotShot, AEBS, Greddy, HKS,Stroumg and so on..... i have heard a lot of good things about the quickshift on sr20forum.com that it isnt a bad piece.....the only other thing that would be up to debate is that the current pacesetter header in an older gen hotshot copy


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Pacesetter is not known for there great quality. They do a good job at offering low prices on alright products.
B&M has been making shifters, and transmission products for quite some time. Some domestic owners swear by them.
I have heard about instances (granted these are few and far between) of the Pacesetter shifter bending/braking.

Hell, I have an automatic...why do I even care.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> Hell, I have an automatic...why do I even care. [/B]


wanna trade cars then????


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

ccroaddog said:


> *wanna trade cars then???? *


Negative Ghostrider


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

pacesetter used the SMC design, and nissan foks swore by it before, they bought SMC out, so I'll go with SMC, go to se-r.net and all you hear ther eis SMC, which = pacesetter, that is why I like it, I've heard the old ones suck, but the new SMC design is supperior. Automatic, hehe. I agree about b&m but I just want what works best, and SMC seemed to be the choice of serious sentra people before.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

onlything people rant on pacesetter for is there headers.. which, hell, 4-2-1 headers are better than 4-0 headers.. lmao


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm just saying that they are not a top of the line company, B&M is.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

and b&m is TUV approved, so for once, europeans don't get to have all the fun........


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

Blu200SX said:


> *yup, they will work on your car....if your lookin to spend cash then go with B&M but a very nice cheaper design is Pacesetter. I dont see the point in paying for B&M, Pacesetter is adjustable also. *


and will the Pacesetter with the ES bushing also work on an SR20 tranni? or does Pacesetter make a similar short shifter with the same SMC design for an SR20 tranni??? (i am looking to do a BlueBird swap in the near future)


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

sorry to say that i have no idea if its compatible. I wouldnt wanna give you the wrong answer.


----------



## jdub (Sep 3, 2002)

just installed a B&M last Friday...man that thing is sweet.


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

B&M is by far the best quailty. fallowed by stillen then p.s. and smc and bring up the rear would be the e-bay special.

The reason b&m and stillens are so good it the billet pivot section.
It just feels so precise.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

My pacesetter is precise as well.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

if i am not mistaken.. stillen is pacesetter.. arent they? the adjustable..


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

there are just some things that don't need to be adjusted, just let years of r&d figure it out for you......


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

yeah, you guys smc is pacesetter, and stillin just jacked the smc design, b&m is nice, but yeah the bushing willwork with the pacesetter, the pacesetter is good, trust me, don't waste 150


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

SangerSE-R said:


> *yeah, you guys smc is pacesetter, and stillin just jacked the smc design, b&m is nice, but yeah the bushing willwork with the pacesetter, the pacesetter is good, trust me, don't waste 150 *


i second that part about wasting your money.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Blu200SX said:


> *i second that part about wasting your money. *


That is your opinion......


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

yeh i know that....my overall opinion is that it is just not all that important to have a $150 shifter when something almost half the price can get you through all the gears with precision as well...and then for some it is important.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

If you are building a show quality car, you want to buy the top of the line products.

Also, I bet B&M has better customer service, and the shifter is a bit better quality.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

if i was going to a car show then i wouldnt be looking in the interior and say, "Damn, I cant believe he has that B&M shifter" but what i dont know is how they judge and everything so i cant say much about that. No one would know i have a pacesetter anyway cause mine is covered in the shift boot. It does the job with excellent results and thats the point i am getting across, plus i could care less about knowing pacesetters customer service its not important to me


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, at some shows the judges will give more points for products of higher quality.
That is if the judges are qualified to do so.

A Hotshot header will give you more points than a Paceseter.
Volk wheels will get you more points than ADR wheels.


This is not always the case, but it sometimes is.

Also, good customer service is no big deal......until you need to use it.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

yeh i see what you mean, if it will get you more points then go for it.


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

blu200sx I don't doubt it is. I used to have a mr.C's short shifter but took it out. I just didn't like it(like some said earlier every one has their own opion) the p.s. and smc both use the factory pivot mount. Its like plastic rubber or somthing the others I mentioned use a billet 6061 which has got to be stronger. I tore mine and had to replace it that was the main reson I went back to stock. I mean I can break anything. Its a gift?..If you ever get a chance to try one in another persons car you'll understand the difference I'm talking about. It just feels strong and more percise not that it actually is. If I was to try another one it probly be the p.s. unit because I'm frugal like that(100 v's 150) besides you can't adjust the hieght on the stillen or b&m shifters.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

of course i am sure that the B&M is slightly stronger than Pacesetter, if i had P.S and B&M laying for me right there on the table, its obvious to what i would pick...its top of the line. I just like to save money and also get good quality but B&M is great quality.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

clenb14 there is no need to repeat yourself about your show car, I am not saying you have a crappy car, your car is nice. But smc and p.s. are great, and if the autocross guys use them that is all I need. Please indicate that your car is "show" not autocross, autocross is precision and the best for your money, show is pretty and expensive


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

good one!!!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

SangerSE-R said:


> *clenb14 there is no need to repeat yourself about your show car, I am not saying you have a crappy car, your car is nice. But smc and p.s. are great, and if the autocross guys use them that is all I need. Please indicate that your car is "show" not autocross, autocross is precision and the best for your money, show is pretty and expensive  *


Shit dude, I don't even have a manual! 

I still say that the best for your money is the B&M.
It's only $50 more......
They have been manufacturing shifters and other transmission parts for many years. That is what they do.......

Pacesetter builds decent products (they do not specialize) for a decent price.

If I'm in the market for a shifter, I would get it from a company that specializes in shifters/transmission products, not one that builds many different budget products(shifters/headers/exhausts/tips), but that's just me.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

its about 70 more dollars for B&M and that can go along way to something more important but if you have the money to spend on quality products then its all good


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

you know what, its no use talking to you clean, you are ignorant to the point that I don't care to inform you. For the rest of you, reading this forum minus blue200sx, don't waste your money on b&m(unless you get a really good deal). I'm done with this thread.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I would not say I'm ignorant. I know the Pacsetter works, and for $100, it ain't bad. I just think the B&M is worth the $50 - $70 more, as do many others.

There is really no reason to get upset about it.....

I just can't figure out why people care so much about how others spend their money?


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

because i know that some people dont have that much money to spend and im trying to tell the forum they can buy a quality shifter without putting a dent in their wallet.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

okay, simmer down now, as stated somewhere in the beginning of this thread, it's also a matter of personal taste, go with whatever works for you, let people know about all the possible options, just 'cause b&m is expensive, doesn't mean it looks down on others, different shifters have their pros and cons too, and it's just to the user to see if they can handle those, as for me, the slight rattling of the b&m shifter is quite annoying at times, so i just keep it properly lubricated, and also in part of installing some es shifter bushings to hold stuff together........


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

Azkicker is putting the final touches to the end of this thread...i believe there isnt that more to discuss. People should now know what shifter to go with.


----------



## yab13e (May 1, 2005)

*The ebay shifter*

What brand was that shifter? I want to get the same one you tried.


----------



## yab13e (May 1, 2005)

*THe good Ebay shifter*

What brand was that ebay shifter? I want one.


----------



## takamontana24 (Mar 12, 2006)

Hate to bring this thread up again, but I just installed my B&M and am currently wondering how I lived without it. Amazing piece of work, none of the vaugness of the stock shifter. And only 162 bucks too!


----------

